# Dallas & the Expansion Draft



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

For those just seeing one of these, I'm going team by team thru the entire league & taking a closer look at each teams roster, free agent list & possible protected list for the expansion draft coming up in June. 

The info I'm using comes from the following sites. 

From NBA.com, a story on the Bobcats draft. 
http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/expansion_draft.html 

This paragraph has the basic info. 

Charlotte will receive lists from each of the 27 teams not competing in the NBA Finals 10 days prior to the scheduled Expansion Draft (June 12) and those from the competing teams in the Finals within two days of the conclusion of the Finals. Team lists will designate a maximum of eight protected players for that team’s players under contract or restricted free agents for the 2004-05 NBA season. The unprotected players are eligible for selection by the Bobcats, who will draft a minimum of 14 players from NBA rosters. 

Free agent info from REAL GM. 
http://www.realgm.com/src_freeagents.php?year=2004 

Salary info from Hoops Hype. 
http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/dallas.htm 

Here is the roster for the Dallas Mavericks 

Antoine Walker 
Michael Finley 
Dirk Nowitzki 
Antawn Jamison 
Tariq Abdul-Wahad 
Steve Nash 
Danny Fortson 
Shawn Bradley 
Eduardo Najera 
Tony Delk 
Travis Best 
Josh Howard 
Scott Williams 
Jon Stefansson 
Marquis Daniels 

Of the 15 players on the Dallas roster, 3 fall into the free agent catagory. Jon Stefansson is listed on REAL GM as being signed thru the 07-08 season, that is a big surprise to me. The Mav's can protect 8 of the 12 on their payroll for next season. 

I've heard different reports on Nash. Hoops Hype list him as having a "player option" for next season & REAL GM kindda backs that up when they don't name him amongst the Mav's free agents. I have read where some teams (Phoenix for one) will be trying to sign him this summer. As of now I will not consider him a free agent. 

Under contract for 2004-2005 

Antoine Walker ------- $14,625,000 
Michael Finley --------- $14,609,375 
Dirk Nowitzki ---------- $12,584,688 
Antawn Jamison ------ $12,584,688 
Tariq Abdul-Wahad --- $ 6,750,000 
Steve Nash ------------- $ 5,750,000 
Danny Fortson --------- $ 5,922,078 
Shawn Bradley --------- $ 4,000,000 
Eduardo Najera -------- $ 3,809,525 
Tony Delk ---------------- $ 3,150,000 
Josh Howard -------------- $ 823,640 
Jon Stefansson ----------- Not Listed 

Free agents 

Travis Best 
Scott Williams 
Marquis Daniels 

This is almost too easy. 

Walker, Finley, Nowitzki, Jamison, Nash, Najera & Howard are the 7 that make it without question. 

I think it would be safe to say that Tariq Abdul-Wahad & Jon Stefansson won't make the list. 

The borderline guys would be Danny Fortson, Shawn Bradley & Tony Delk. 

With a payroll next season of more than $84M & Mark Cuban as the owner, money will not be an over riding factor in who gets protected & who doesn't. 

I think the skills that Delk brings to the team can more easily be covered by other players so I would make him the third of the four available to the Bobcats. 

Fortson or Bradley? 

One is protected, one is not. 

I'll give that last spot to Bradley just because at 7-6 he can change the game more than Fortson can. Bradley might cause some team to make a deal with the BobCats to get him. I don't see that happening with Fortson. 

So the guys that Dallas hangs out there for the taking are..... 

Tariq Abdul-Wahad 
Jon Stefansson 
Tony Delk 
Danny Fortson 

Tony Delk is an easy choice for the Bobcats. 

I know he makes a little more than they would like to spend but he has just two years remaining on his deal ($3,150,000 & $3,375,000). 

Like the Kevin Ollie pick up from Cleveland he is a vet that can help tutor the kids that Charlotte will be bringing in. 

The expansion draft to date. 

Atlanta --------- No Pick 
Boston --------- C Kedrick Perkins 
Chicago -------- No Pick 
Cleveland ------ G Kevin Ollie 
Dallas ---------- G Tony Delk


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Expansion Draft*

Jermaniac Fan....

How do you come up with Kendrick Perkins for Boston? NO WAY he is left unprotected. Period.

Try Jumaine Jones, maybe.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Here is the roster for the Dallas Mavericks 

Antoine Walker - Keep
Michael Finley - Keep
Dirk Nowitzki - Keep
Antawn Jamison - Keep
Tariq Abdul-Wahad - Don't keep
Steve Nash - Keep
Danny Fortson - Don't keep
Shawn Bradley - Keep
Eduardo Najera - Without question keep
Tony Delk - Don't keep
Travis Best - Don't keep
Josh Howard - Keep
Scott Williams - Don't keep
Jon Stefansson - Are dumb if they keep this guy
Marquis Daniels - Keep


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Expansion Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Jermaniac Fan....
> 
> How do you come up with Kendrick Perkins for Boston? NO WAY he is left unprotected. Period.
> ...


These aren't my selections! this is copy/paste article from Pacersdigest.com.

this is what he think about Boston: 

 Klick!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tariq
Jon
Tony/Travis

:wave:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Tariq
> Jon
> Tony/Travis
> ...


Travis Best is a free agent this offseason.... So he won't be an option of a player to leave unprotected if im not mistaken.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I think Nash does have an option in his contract and he will exercise it to become a free agent. I think he gets more money this way. I didn't know that Walker made the most money next season. Interesting how the player Nellie wanted as his point forward isn't working out and people want traded makes the most money next year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Expansion Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> These aren't my selections! this is copy/paste article from Pacersdigest.com.
> ...


Yes but that's a article from a Pacers website, Boston loves this kid, and why would we leave one of Danny's guys unprotected, especially since he's done so much to get in better shape and commited himself to being a better player?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dallas & the Expansion Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Here is the roster for the Dallas Mavericks
> 
> Antoine Walker - Keep
> ...


cant you only protect 8 players in the expansion draft? if thats so then you have one too many players protected. they will probably not protect shawn bradley and see if they can get off the books


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Dallas & the Expansion Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> cant you only protect 8 players in the expansion draft? if thats so then you have one too many players protected. they will probably not protect shawn bradley and see if they can get off the books


Whoops. They have a couple of players with opts in the contract so they prolly do drop Bradley


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Expansion Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes but that's a article from a Pacers website, Boston loves this kid, and why would we leave one of Danny's guys unprotected, especially since he's done so much to get in better shape and commited himself to being a better player?


you're maybe right!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Man the big 3 will be back automatically fa sho
but keep Daniels and Howard and i'll be happy


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well we can't protect Daniels and Nash because they are FAs if I am correct.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Walker and/or Finley will be left unprotected along with Tariq Abdul-Wahad.

Why? If a team takes the player, the Mavs will get a nice piece of cap relief and choke the Bobcats in the process, which means they will not be selected.

Do not be surprised to see the Mavericks send their pick or future pick to the Bobcats in exchange for them selecting Abdul Wahad.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Do not be surprised to see the Mavericks send their pick or future pick to the Bobcats in exchange for them selecting Abdul Wahad.


The same thing might happen in the KVBL too....


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Isn't Nash opting out of his contract this year, making him a UFA? He's going to be a Maverick next year, but that frees up one more spot.

Also, how about the possibility of the Mavs making a deal to get rid of Wahad's contract?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Steve will opt out of his contract so he can make more money. 
I think it would be hard to get rid of TAW because he is injured and has an ugly contract, not a good combination.:sour:


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah, but we can offer a pick in this years or next years draft for them to take him and then just cut him.


----------

